# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Про звукозаписывающую компанию (аранжировка, сведение, звукозапись)

## brucceeni

У вас, конечно, на форуме интересно. 
Но вы почитайте, что на других пишут! 

мастеринг, рассылка по радиостанциям, мастеринг, Студии звукозаписи, раскрутка 

сведение, аранжировка, Студии звукозаписи, тиражирование CD, рассылка по радиостанциям 

звукозапись, звезды, раскрутка, сведение, мастеринг 

См. также: *продюсирование, раскрутка, сведение, Студии звукозаписи, раскрутка*

----------


## benzinfo

Похоже на рекламу по ключевым словам.

----------

